# bulls head.



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Started to design a bulls head , been looking at the longhorn / scotish highland cattle and the spanish bull fighting bull.

So whilst i was drawing i decided to get on with it and get a final design done. . I think i will have to rescale it the design iis slightly to big and not sure how to incorporate the shank into it.i its approx 5 x 4 inches so pretty bulky . i will repositon its horns to reduce the hieght and make thenm more forward thrusting . The long horn shape is to lage with the horns as i want to make the horn from rams horn so will settle with the bull fighting bull ? i think. struggleing a bit wfor referance stuff

initial design


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Now there is a plan that is trully full of bull. I like it. It will look Google on a stick


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Good Morning,

For reference check out Google Images/bulls heads, lots of them. I use this site regulaly its good for the full range of animal/bitd colours.

Will make a good stick, the horns do need to be "Horn" or would break if dropped


----------

